# My biggest bass!



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Caught this fish yesterday evening (7/20/2010). I was shakin' like a leaf once I got it in the boat. It was like I just shot a big buck, probably worse! Took pics, measured, weighed and then back in the lake it went... It was 6 1/2 pounds exactly and was 22 3/4" long.







[/IMG]


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

nice catch


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Now that's a giant! * Congratulations!

She'll be over 7-pound this fall (after feeding) or next pre-spawn/spring.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

jwardy21 said:


> I was shakin' like a leaf once I got it in the boat. It was like I just shot a big buck, probably worse!


I'm 48-years old. And I shake like a scared little school girl when I catch a giant like that one. It takes me a long time to settle down. And it feels awesome!

Again... Congratulations!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job. I need one of those soon!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOOO....nice HAWG man


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice Hawg man! Congrats. Nothing beats the big bass shakes lol.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> I'm 48-years old. And I shake like a scared little school girl when I catch a giant like that one. It takes me a long time to settle down. And it feels awesome!
> 
> Again... Congratulations!


Nice Fish jwardy..thats a Fish Ohio too! Jig-n-pig please stay away from steelhead if you take that long to settle down over a bass a steelie will put you on a stretcher LOL JK!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Hell yeah! Great job wardy!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow! Nice toad!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

HAWG!!

Great looking fish


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice fish man.....good to see great fish still being hooked!


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Awesome bass. Congratulations! That's what keeps me bass fishing. I would rather catch 1 hawg than 10 3#rs. What did you catch her on?


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Caught her on a chatterbait!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Niiiiiice fish!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish, Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## olfishy (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice one. Congrats!


----------

